#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Mascara simplificada para javascript

## esamp

Boa Noite! Meu presente de natal é esse script autoexplicativo, de como mascarar moeda, telefone, cep, cnpj, cpf e data. Reparem que não precisa inserir eventos nos campos.

----------

